# Anyone interested in an ornament swap?



## Alan Sweet (Oct 5, 2014)

I was thinking may be putting bounds on the ornament. You have to turn it. 2 or 3 piece ornament. Something like 2.5 - 3 oz, 4-6 inches long, 2-3 inches wide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in... Been turning a few lately.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd do it.


----------



## TimR (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep, I'm game...on second thought, I'm in. Too many hunters here to use that sort of language!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

TimR said:


> Yep, I'm game...on second thought, I'm in. Too many hunters here to use that sort of language!


"duck season!" "wabbit season" LOL!

I have never made one but I think it is time to get in that game. Not sure on the oz. parameters if i could get a little guidance on that front it would be great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree, I little tutorial on what is usually done might be helpful for those turners that might not have done one but want to.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, there must be slightly less than a million opinions about turning ornaments. So, I dug up a few videos from online that may be helpful. Here they are.

1. *Woodturning,Turned Christmas Ornament by Carl Jacobson --*
*



*
*2. WGNC Demo: Alan Leland hollow ornaments -- *
*



*
*3. Turning my Christmas ornaments by drdarkside -- *
*



*
*4. (For finials) Long Thin Finials My Way by SugarBeatCo -- *
*



*
*5. Hand-turned Christmas Ornament by WYOMINGWOODTURNER -- *
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGBIRewSyc*

*These videos are not very complex and are complete. If there are any questions, I have a number of files (PDF) that I will try to figure out how to link to. These are more detailed.*

*Since it appears that there is some interest, Let me set up some time lines.*

*1. You can start turning the ornaments now or when ever.*
*2. Lets leave sign up open until the end of the day say Oct 26th.*
*3. I'll shuffle the list and make the assignments and publish in a separate thread.*
*4. The turner will then need to contact the recipient via pm to get the address.*
*5. Send the Ornament out so that it will arrive say on or before Nov 25th.*

*If we get international participants, we'll have to figure out what we need to do.*
*If I have left something out out or need to get more information*, please let me know.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> "duck season!" "wabbit season" LOL!
> 
> I have never made one but I think it is time to get in that game. Not sure on the oz. parameters if i could get a little guidance on that front it would be great.


Greg .. well for the larger ornaments it means you will have to hollow the body and maybe even partially hollow the finial and/or icicle. Also, denser woods will probably have to be hollowed.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in, but I have a suggestion, I've seen some really cool scrolled and carved ornaments, can we open it up for that, so more can participate? It would be in the spirit of the season to include the less fortunate ....  just kidding of course, if it's on I might carve something myself...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Barry, I see no problems. I am not a carver, but see no reason for not including carvers. Lets just keep the same general guidelines for size. A carver may end up receiving a turned ornament in the swap and vice verse. Let's do it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me in. I'll come up with something..........


----------



## TimR (Oct 6, 2014)

I would think that pretty much anything appropriate to hang on the "average" tree would open it up to everyone. I mean heck, wouldn't @Kevin appreciate nothing more basic than a little cube of curly koa with a hook in it?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Nothing stops anyone from sending whatever size or shape. I provided the guidelines, not hard and strict rules. Large, or heavy, ornaments have a tendency to not hang well. And this was directed primarily at turners. But, send what you will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in. I need to get back to the lathe lol. This will help push me back the that side of the shop


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 12, 2014)

Well after a week, we have 9 souls that have volunteered for the ornament swap
1. DKMD
2. Schroedc
3. TimR
4. Treecycle Hardwoods
5. barry richardson
6. GeauxGameCalls
7. Tony
8. NYWoodTurner
9. Alan Sweet (me)

It will be open for another 2 weeks, but that does not stop you from creating your masterpiece.
I'll make random assignments at that time, post the list and the sender needs to PM the receiver to get the address to send the ornament.
We all want to see the finished products, but lets wait until after they have been received to display the works. (Don't spoil surprises.)

Any other suggestions let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 13, 2014)

Just a thought, but do you think we could maybe get some more folks involved if we put this as a head line some where that everyone can see? O by the way I guess i'll join in also, if you will have me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 13, 2014)

Steve, welcome to the list. I really don't know if there is a way to keep the thread visible. I'll ask Kevin if it is possible.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 13, 2014)

New List
1. DKMD
2. Schroedc
3. TimR
4. Treecycle Hardwoods
5. barry richardson
6. GeauxGameCalls
7. Tony
8. NYWoodTurner
9. steve bellinger
10. Alan Sweet (me)


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2014)

@Kevin... They're talking about you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2014)

Alan asked me about this in a PM. I'll just copy the reply I gave him in relevant part and see if it satifies y'all lol:



Kevin said:


> Hey Alan. It's had nearly 200 views as of now, which is more than most of the other threads most of which are much older. As of now, it's at the top of the forum list. You also already have 9 players that's pretty good. I'd say you're getting all the exposure you need.
> 
> You're also correct we cannot pin it and set that precedent. But trust me you wouldn't want it pinned; that's the kiss of death. Members ignore pinned threads like the plague lol. Thanks for contacting me about it - let me know if I can help in other ways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Oct 13, 2014)

How did I miss this?? I'm in.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 14, 2014)

You are in, Butch.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 14, 2014)

Updated List
1. @DKMD
2. @Schroedc
3. @TimR
4. @Treecycle Hardwoods
5. @barry richardson
6. @GeauxGameCalls
7. @Tony
8. @NYWoodturner
9. @steve bellinger
10. @ButchC
11. @Alan Sweet


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

I havent kept good tabs on this thread... Sorry for that when are these due by? I have been in the process of mapping out my fall build schedule and want to get this in so i get it done on time.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 14, 2014)

Greg, time line

*1. You can start turning the ornaments now or when ever.*
*2. Lets leave sign up open until the end of the day say Oct 26th.*
*3. I'll shuffle the list and make the assignments and publish in a separate thread.*
*4. The turner will then need to contact the recipient via pm to get the address.*
*5. Send the Ornament out so that it will arrive say on or before Nov 25th.
6. Hold off displaying ornaments until after it has been received.*

*Alan*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you sir! I will mark my calendar for the 25th.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

SIR!!! Sir hell. When I was in the Navy the only people called sir were officers. Two types in Navy officers and men. Officers were created by Washington politicians and men were created by God.
Sir, hrumph

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, its been a week and we have 11 in the festivities for the ornament swap. They are

1. @DKMD
2. @Schroedc
3. @TimR
4. @Treecycle Hardwoods
5. @barry richardson
6. @GeauxGameCalls
7. @Tony
8. @NYWoodturner
9. @steve bellinger
10. @ButchC
11. @Alan Sweet

Come Sunday, I'll randomize the list and make the assignments. If anyone else wants to join, if they let me know, I'll add them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2014)

All I can say is I hope the person who gets mine has a Christmas tree with strong limbs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2014)

Personally, I'm hoping for a recipient with VERY bad eyesight!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

